# 302AC Project



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Good Morning

One of my 302AC's was banged up pretty bad. Lot's of bare metal showing and where there was still paint, it was scratched and touch up wasn't possible. Soooooooo, "Strip Time"

I did the Boiler and the Tender. I have a decal set for the tender(not sure if I'll use it, or go with the "Virginian" logo's.

The smoke unit was shot. Bid and won one yesterday(cheap!) I also need a base for the tender(slotted for tabs). The one I had was shot! Have E-unit, trucks and wiring harness, so I'm just a step away from being done.

When this is done, All My "S" gauge engines will be completed, and I can focus on the repaints for my 2 "O" Alco's(been putting them off because of decals and fear of a "Multi-Color" paint job:laugh::laugh

I think it looks pretty good


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I think it looks mighty good, Jim. You've become a craftsman in the T-Man school! 

And that's a very, very, oooold school....*L*


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> I think it looks mighty good, Jim. You've become a craftsman in the T-Man school!
> 
> And that's a very, very, oooold school....*L*



Man you got more "junk":thumbsup: to work on.:laugh:

Are you ever going to run out of things to re paint?


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Reckers

Big Ed, I sure hope not

Considering how destructive I must have been as a child, it seems only fitting that I now try and restore what I ruined!!!

Besides that, my wife says it keeps me from driving her, "Crazy!":laugh:
(but when she's out of hearing range, I always mutter that it's not a long drive, but just a short putt!):laugh::laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> Are you ever going to run out of things to re paint?


Doesn't he have something like 57 grandkids? Gotta "clean up" trains sets for each of them, right?!?


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

TJ, there's only 8 of them! Oldest is 11, youngest, 18 months and 1 coming in June


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Stillakid said:


> ... and 1 coming in June


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Congrats!


----------

